# Mastiffs getting lumps normal?



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I was told be a previous mastiff owner that mastiffs are prone to developing lumps. My mastiff has some superficial lumps here and there but last night my husband showed me two large gum ball sized ones in his neck under the skin folds, around the esophagus. 

I know you all are going to say to go to the vet and we probably will, just can't right now due to finances. My question is, is this a mastiff thing? Are they lymph nodes or something? Anyone know? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

wolfsnaps said:


> I was told be a previous mastiff owner that mastiffs are prone to developing lumps. My mastiff has some superficial lumps here and there but last night my husband showed me two large gum ball sized ones in his neck under the skin folds, around the esophagus.
> 
> I know you all are going to say to go to the vet and we probably will, just can't right now due to finances. My question is, is this a mastiff thing? Are they lymph nodes or something? Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


"superficial lumps here and there" doesn't sound good. Have any of them ever been aspirated by a vet? I definitely would not just think of this as being "a mastiff thing" b/c mastiffs do get cutaneous lymphoma, among other things. Unfortunately, there's no way to tell what it is just by feeling it. Oncologists have debunked the old myth that a vet can tell what a cutaneous mass is through palpation alone.


----------



## ChevellesMommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Well my almost 2 year old pit has a lump on her right front leg the vet said that most dog do get small benine (the vets word not mine) bumps and lumps but they should go down in size within a few months if not they should be removed and tested. the larger gum ball lumps I have hurd of dogs getting big lumps under the skin that are not harmful but I would just give my vet a call and see what they say about it I have financial problems to and sometimes running off to the vet or even my own doctor just cant happin right away so my vet gets allot of phone calls from me LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

someone told me it is probably just his glands. He is a big dog, but I think that is still large to be glands. 

If it is his thyroid, I wonder if they are enlarged from being sick. Dogs get colds don't they? SO do the thyroid glands act in the same way as they do on a human?


----------



## trixie3794 (Mar 1, 2010)

How old is your dog? I was told by my vet some dogs getting older get lumps that are normal. My dog is 11 years old. Hers are more of like a fatty lump. We did have another dog though who got a lump on her leg and overtime it got bigger and harder, and it turned out to be cancer. So I would definately keep an eye out for them to see if they change.


----------

